# Online classes



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm starting college next month and all my classes are online except 1 

Also have a question- what exatly is business math? I mean... is it easy basic stuff or is it hard? Math is my hardest subject for sure- I HATE IT and only scored a 22 on the placement test  But I only need business math for what I want to do.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

You'd need a syllabus to be sure because business math could cover a wide variety of stuff. The ones I've taken are all about money. Some of the stuff you might learn:

-Is it better to take a lump sum now or take a larger sum spread out in payments over 20 years? e.g. is it better to take a million dollars now or two million spread out in payments over a longer time. You would factor in inflation and the discount rate to figure out what is actually 'more' money (it could be that the one million up front is actually more than two million spread out).

-What interest rate would be the cutoff for borrowing money based on your expected return from what you intend to do with that money. e.g. if you want to borrow a million dollars to invest into a new store, what loan terms would you need based on your expected return on that investment... in order not to lose money on the loan.

-If you have several options for investing some funds into a business e.g buy machinery, add workers, build another store, etc.... which choice would yield the best use of your funds. This is harder than simply saying which will make me the most money because of how and when you get that money.

Time is actually a very important factor in business math. For example, investing in more workers now might yield a quicker return while investing in a new store might not yield anything for two years... but after that yield a much higher return. How does one factor this in terms of deciding where to invest in order to maximize your return? 

In terms of difficulty, business math is math and a lot of it. It won't be easier than other math classes. It might be a very introductory class which might help but generally business math deals with a lot of statistics and calculus.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Shauna The Dead said:


> But I only need business math for what I want to do.


Do you have to take it already? I mean, if you didn't score very high on a placement test wouldn't they want you to take some kind of intermediate or college algebra before you take business math?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Do you have to take it already? I mean, if you didn't score very high on a placement test wouldn't they want you to take some kind of intermediate or college algebra before you take business math?


if she was getting a degree she would, since a degree has many prerequisite classes that need to be taken, including about 4 math classes, with one being an intermediate class if you arn't good at it. My guess is she is just doing a certificate thing, where she would only take classes associated with whatever career she is going into.

What school are you going to?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I found my Business Math classes to be the easiest math classes I have taken since being in school. The actually math in it is pretty simple, it's basically all word problems.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

kenny87 said:


> My guess is she is just doing a certificate thing, where she would only take classes associated with whatever career she is going into.


You mean like associate's degree? AFAIK even for that they require college algebra, in local community colleges at least. Of course it may vary from school to school.



> What school are you going to?


Me or Shauna?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

no, an associates degree requires all these classes like any other degree, it is a degree

lets say someone wanted to Network administration at my school

certificate

http://www.jefferson.kctcs.edu/admi...ulum-guides/current/IT-Network-Admin-CERT.pdf

Associates degree

http://www.jefferson.kctcs.edu/admi...culum-guides/current/IT-Network-Admin-DIP.pdf

here is a page at my school that explains what you could get at a CC, or this one at least

http://www.jefferson.kctcs.edu/administration/Programs/default.php

And I meant shauna, as to who I was asking where they are going.


----------

